# Shock rebound settings (Trek)



## JustDSM (Jun 24, 2008)

All,

I've got a '12 Fuel EX and according to Trek's calculators for setting up the suspension baseline it gives me a figure of 245psi and a rebound setting of "2 Clicks Out".

What do they mean by "2 Clicks Out"? Is that from max rebound or minimum? Can someone explain?


----------



## Apache249 (Jul 30, 2009)

Fully in means maximum rebound. Therefore, 2 clicks out means 2 clicks from max.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

^ what he said. adjusted to the max setting and backed off two clicks.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

I like to keep my rebound fast, keeps things from packing up and being useless. I would suggest keep rebound fast enough to keep the rear from bouncing up when obstacles are hit. 

Too many times I've set the rebound way slow resulting in a packed down fork or rear shock. Packed down suspension does nothing but roughen up the ride. 

When setting or adjusting suspension I like to speed up the rebound all the way and take it back one click at a time until I stop bouncing all over the place. Keeps me from stopping when things are still too slow.


----------

